# Urgentdeathrowdogs.org



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

There is a 6 year old, 6lb maltese listed on urgentdeathrowdogs.org she is located in New York. Please take the time to look at her she really needs help. Thanks


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any other info?


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

The dog came in as a stray


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying to find the post so we can link it up on here. Do you have the link?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Trying to find her...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I assume it's this little girl: Super Urgents


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My God, My God. The pain on her face is unreal. Anyone know the quickest point of contact route to find out what the illness is and if she is available?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its confusing, I see posts saying that people are committed to taking her, but nothing after that. 
She looks very scared and ill. If I had more time I could get a foster to help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edie, do you know a good # to get through on this one?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any rescues in that area? I've seen too many times the sites are abuzz to help but in the end, the fluff falls through the cracks!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree that it's odd how the comments seem to abruptly end over a week ago. I noticed that on several dogs.

Bridget, there are instructions to the right in the black area called "What To Do". Not sure if you saw them or not. Just want to make sure. :thumbsup:

Other maltese-like dogs under Super Urgent that will make you go aw and worry too:

Super Urgents

Super Urgents


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly I had already tried that and the info in that section still didn't help me get through to an actual person. I wonder why on a couple of them, the notes stopped a while back. Hoping that is not an indication that they were PTS. Hopefully they got rescued. I tried an item # search on the first baby and it didn't pull her up.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She's been posted about on another site. There are extensive comments, and just looking at the most recent, it looks like there was a medical hold on her and someone is waiting for the word about when she's going to get released. I hope, though, that it's not a case of dozens of people thinking somebody else is going to do it!

Sorry I didn't post sooner, but we've had cable problems in my area. 

Here's the picture and comments--

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...72772480.42595.152876678058553&type=1&theater


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Margaret! NYC shelters are very hard to pull from it seems. A lot dogs fall throught the cracks or the shelter doesn't communicate with each other when there is a hold a dog and the dog winds up being PTS. Just look at that poor Vicky girl. Things really need to change in NYC shelters.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still thinking about little Lucy. Sounds like one person is ready to bring her home, she just needs the medical release? Prayers everyone....lots and lots of prayers are needed for her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is in my prayers!! I hope everything works out for this sweet little one!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wish they had posted more information about what her medical issue is, but maybe the shelter is not telling the public or the people who administer that website. Or maybe it is in there among the over 600 comments!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Waiting for Anarchy rescue to get her. Why on earth is it taking so long to get her released?!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just heard from Amity (the one who is hoping to adopt little Lucy). Now the shelter is saying there's a 70% chance that Lucy will go back to her previous owners. What on earth! Lucy has been in the shelter for 2 weeks. Amity wants to get her, has the $ and resources to offer her excellent care and she loves her already with all of her heart. She is beyond discouraged though and throwing in the towel. For all you rescue Pros out there. Is there ANYTHING that can be done for this little one?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee! What do you do in a case like this???You can see the neglect! I pray that the Don't get her back, but a living home does!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Not knowing the circumstances of what's wrong with her how and she came to be at the shelter, I don't know what to say.  I do hope that the shelter will investigate whether the owners did neglect her, and if so, not let them take her back.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This situation is just awful! And I honestly think it is because it is a NYC shelter. They are completely horrible!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Agreed! I'm putting out contacts wherever I can to try and get info on her and to get her released. If you have a contact, please let me know. Amity truly loves this little dog and little Lucy deserves to learn that not all humans are horrid!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Agreed! I'm putting out contacts wherever I can to try and get info on her and to get her released. If you have a contact, please let me know. Amity truly loves this little dog and little Lucy deserves to learn that not all humans are horrid!


Has this women who wants to adopt her been able to talk to the shelter? If I were her, I would go right to the shelter and speak with someone in person then. The NYC shelters don't do things that make sense and I feel like they would rather PTS these dogs then really put the effort into letting them be adopted but that just my opinion!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amity has spoken with them and the last time is when she was told that there's a 70% chance that the dog will go back to its previous owners and that she could leave her name just in case. Anarchy has an application from Amity ready. I can't seem to get a phone # or contact for Anarchy to see if they have a true status. It's madness and and I am madder than heck! Who knows if they were giving Amity the correct information, but they effectively broke her spirit. It's just disorganized and this is house dogs are PTS without cause  .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Amity has spoken with them and the last time is when she was told that there's a 70% chance that the dog will go back to its previous owners and that she could leave her name just in case. Anarchy has an application from Amity ready. I can't seem to get a phone # or contact for Anarchy to see if they have a true status. It's madness and and I am madder than heck! Who knows if they were giving Amity the correct information, but they effectively broke her spirit. It's just disorganized and this is house dogs are PTS without cause  .


I applaud your efforts Bridget! Keep trying. I don't have a contact and wish I could be of more help.


----------

